# Compatibility and the Enneagram



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

SillaSY said:


> What do you do when you're not compatible with anyone? :T


You're compatible with me ;D


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

Ace Face said:


> You're compatible with me ;D


Story of my life: I am most compatible with women and I turned out straight. Ugh.


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

SillaSY said:


> What do you do when you're not compatible with anyone? :T


Yah clone yo' self. ;T


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

Monkey King said:


> Yah clone yo' self. ;T


I know you were joking. But I've thought about this before - the fantasy of cloning myself and then being with someone just like me. That would actually be a major fail because I realize I'm not so grand and I reckon I'll deteriorate from the boredom of predictability. I'm eager to grow, and the only way to do this is to take stock of how much I don't know about life and keep open-minded and willing to fail many times to have enough success, some how. And while I am loathe to admit this, I find that it's other people who continue to be my best teachers in life. As such, care to date, Miss?


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

SillaSY said:


> I know you were joking. But I've thought about this before - the fantasy of cloning myself and then being with someone just like me. That would actually be a major fail because I realize I'm not so grand and I reckon I'll deteriorate from the boredom of predictability. I'm eager to grow, and the only way to do this is to take stock of how much I don't know about life and keep open-minded and willing to fail many times to have enough success, some how. And while I am loathe to admit this, I find that it's other people who continue to be my best teachers in life. As such, care to date, Miss?


Hahaha, I've thought about it myself and I thought I'd probably end up destroying my clone. What doesn't work for me, surely might work for another, hence the suggestion.  

As for dating, I'm currently off the market, the developer apparently is coming up with a new model. =P


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

Monkey King said:


> Hahaha, I've thought about it myself and I thought I'd probably end up destroying my clone. *What doesn't work for me, surely might work for another, hence the suggestion.  *


Spoken like a fellow 5, I'm serious. Here, here!


----------



## Trent James (Jun 19, 2016)

Curious to hear more about 5 / 6 relationships. I've been in a number of romantic entanglements with 5s -- I seem to be drawn to that energy. So long as I can keep myself from falling into the pattern of seeking excess reassurance (which 5s I've encountered tend to resist habitually by withdrawing), things tend to go smoothly. I can help 5s get more embodied and take risks; the 5s provide me with lots of fascinating intellectual stimulation and quirky observations. Other thoughts?


----------

